
World′s tallest elevator tower rises in Rottweil, Germany (2015) - Tomte
http://www.dw.com/en/worlds-tallest-elevator-tower-rises-in-rottweil-germany/a-18527286
======
heisenbit
It is finished and public will be able to enjoy it soon. Here is more current
information:

[http://testturm.thyssenkrupp-elevator.com/](http://testturm.thyssenkrupp-
elevator.com/)

